# 2023 Cadillac Lyriq



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

www.cadillac.com/electric/lyriq

www.electrek.com/2021/08/18/cadillac-lyriq-sells-out-in-19-minutes-automakers-still-understanding-ev-demand/

www.edmunds.com/cadillac/lyriq

www.caranddriver.com/cadillac/lyriq

www.motortrend.com/2023-cadillac-lyriq-first-look-review/

www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/electric-cadillac-lyriq-sold-out-10-minutes

www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2020/03/cadillac-lyriq-sings-sad-song-coming-out-party-kiboshed-by--virus/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Lyriq

https://www.youtube.com/watch/v=91hlK7sT5-q


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 22, 2021)

I like it, and will be placing my order as soon as I hit the Powerball lottery


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hate the grill, but love the specs. Let's hope they can improve their reliability record to be worth the $$$$$!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

I have never , ever liked the grill on Cadillacs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)

I think it's a real beauty!  I, too, will be getting one once Publisher's Clearing House gives me my money.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I think it's a real beauty!  I, too, will be getting one once Publisher's Clearing House gives me my money.


If you do win $$$$$$$$$$$$, enjoy your new car, @Ruthanne

We all have different tastes; I would love to win $$$$$$$$$$$ to buy the
2022 Audi R8 performance Coupe.   I don't think I can even bend my knees to get into this sports car.  Hahahaha.​
LOL!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I think it's a real beauty!  I, too, will be getting one once Publisher's Clearing House gives me my money.



I want to win one of those $300,000,000 million dollar Mega Money Lottery's so I could buy AMTRAK and fire middle management then all would be right with the world again. I want that. Thanks for reading


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

Boy, we don't  want much, do we?   LOL @FastTrax @Ruthanne


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Boy, we don't  want much, do we?   LOL @FastTrax @Ruthanne



Hey Pam don't forget all of you SF members would get free rides for life. Actually since Congress writes  "WHACKTRAK" a blank check every 365 days I would pay you all to ride anywhere you desire. Sound like a plan?


----------



## oldman (Sep 23, 2021)

I have to hide this from y wife. She buys a new car every two years and now she is out looking for a 2022. 
I will be glad to see the Jaguar go. That car has been a pain from the start. Thankfully, all of the work, except regular maintenance has been covered by warranty.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2021)

If I ever get a caddy  it will be something convertible from the 50s or 60s.  Preferably with white leather upholstery.

Afraid that ain't gonna happen though...


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have never , ever liked the grill on Cadillacs.



Not ever? Really?


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 23, 2021)

oh goody. another thing we hafta google or you tube to learn how to use.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2021)

No thanks.

It’s not right for me.

I was surprised at the ten minute charge getting you 70 miles.  I wonder how long it would take to get a full 300 mile charge at a commercial charging station.

It seems like charging would be a problem for people that enjoy traveling by car.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It seems like charging would be a problem for people that enjoy traveling by car.


The primary reason I have not really considered an electric car.  I often drive as far as 700 miles in a day, and not always on busy interstates, charging would be a problem...


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> If you do win $$$$$$$$$$$$, enjoy your new car, @Ruthanne
> 
> We all have different tastes; I would love to win $$$$$$$$$$$ to buy the
> 2022 Audi R8 performance Coupe.   I don't think I can even bend my knees to get into this sports car.  Hahahaha.​
> LOL!



Pam it has been said that you Texans do things in a big way. U R proof of that. 250K large? Ouch.

www.aiadallas.org/v/columns-detail/Everything-Is-Bigger-in-Texas/qh/











www.audiusa.com/us/web/en/models/r8/r8-coupe/2022/overview.html

www.caranddriver.com/audi/r8

www.carhp.com/audi/r8-2022

www.motortrend.com/cars/audi/r8/2022/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_R8_(Type_4S)


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Pam it has been said that you Texans do things in a big way. U R proof of that. 250K large? Ouch.
> 
> www.aiadallas.org/v/columns-detail/Everything-Is-Bigger-in-Texas/qh/
> 
> ...


Hahaha, not this Texan.  I don't really like the car I mentioned; was being silly.  I'd be happy with the cheapest Audi; a sedan.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hahaha, not this Texan.  I don't really like the car I mentioned; was being silly.



I agree. It resembles the 2 biggest overpriced toys, the Dodge Stealth and the Mitsubishi 2000GT.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous. That is one sweet ride.


----------

